

Show HN: Hype Machine - 5+ years of Internet music history - fascinated
http://blog.hypem.com/2013/01/time-machine-dive-into-5-years-of-music-history/

======
josh2600
I posted about this on my Facebook wall yesterday. This is one of the coolest
features on a music site that I've ever seen.

Can I ask, what inspired you to do this? I know there's been a bit of time-
shifting with HypeMachine with quite some time, have you had the vision of
being able to reference any week?

If you're looking for feature suggestions, I'd love to be able to trace an
artists path through the hypemachine top 50. A simple line graph of an artists
hits in the top 50 would be really cool.

Thanks for developing new ways for people like me to enjoy music.

~~~
fascinated
The memories that the older Popular pages bring up was a big motivation to
build this. Like the month where MGMT was all over the popular chart:
<http://hypem.com/popular/week:Apr-07-2008> (and the adjacent weeks)

------
Permit
Hypem is essentially an internet staple for me these days, you guys have done
a really great job with it as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
setheron
I wrote a site to help you download the tracks if you're interested.
<http://metahypem.com>

~~~
fascinated
sigh, i thought we're over this

~~~
landr0id
I like the way you handled that. Just curious, but how often do you end up
blacklisting scrapers?

------
cdjarrell
Just wanted to throw out a huge congrats to Anthony and company for all the
work you've done on the site. It's become my entire new music source over the
past 4 years and I'm excited to see where it goes!

Job well done, I'm still waiting for an official Android app though :)

------
uncoder0
I've been visting Hypem since 2007 and I've loved it the whole time. The
nostaliga that this feature invokes is amazing. I'm also looking forward to
the Hype Hotel @SxSW this year. I'll be living upstairs too. :D

~~~
fascinated
ha, upstairs from the venue?

~~~
uncoder0
For sure, you are having it at The Whitley, right? That is what the management
told me last week.

------
zaidf
This is hot! It is also how I have always organized my music, in iTunes and
now in Spotify. At the beginning of each month I make a new playlist. Any
songs discovered or listened to a lot for that month goes in that playlist. I
get strongly anchored to the songs such that listening to a song from a year
ago brings back memories. And I avoid listening _too_ much to songs from
another month so I don't reset the anchor :)

~~~
unkoman
Oooh... someone should make an applescript that links into last.fm to make
this automatic.

------
prezjordan
Thanks hypem team for making my blog - ilictronix - such a rewarding time for
me. Seeing tracks I posted climb their way to the top became some of the most
memorable moments for me (I still mention this sometimes when I'm interviewing
for internships!)

So big thanks, you guys are the reason I put so much work into the /new/
ilictronix, <http://ilictronix.heroku.com>

~~~
fascinated
Why did you choose to build from scratch vs wordpress/squarespace/etc? This is
neat

~~~
prezjordan
We originally ran on blogger (still do!) but it really didn't have what I
wanted. College started, and I really couldn't prioritize "fixing up" the site
on blogger, as it was just so convoluted.

Instead, I decided to take a stab building a custom solution in rails. Had a
blast doing it, and I learned a ton. Still very much a work-in-progress, but I
take great pride in building the very features I've wanted for such a long
time. Now, I could tailor these solutions in PHP for wordpress or something,
but it's not my expertise.

------
psycr
I've had this _exact_ idea burning in my head for a little while now. I was
going to go ahead and start scraping the popular list myself to do it! Great
job Anthony & co!

------
djabatt
Anthony you and your HypeM team continue to bring the magic of creativity,
engineering and fun to us music heads. Bravo

~~~
drewmoh
Well said! I couldn't have said it better myself (and didn't).

------
smcnally
hypem's already been great to revisit my own listening and favoriting history
from the last few years -- <http://hypem.com/smcnally/history> \-- it'll be
interesting dialing up points in time to see what was blowing up when

~~~
fascinated
We only store about 1000 of your most recent plays, so you should also use
Last.fm (and connect Hype Machine to it)!

~~~
smcnally
My favorites date back to my earliest usage in 2008. Will these, too, be
capped at 1000? Are there any time-based caps?

Thanks, again, for your work here.

~~~
fascinated
The favorites are not capped, only the plays are.

------
dutchbrit
I check out the Hype Machine daily, for about 3 years now - keep up the great
work!

------
ranman
I love the fact that the song pointed to in the blog post is sexual healing.

------
alexsherrick
this is awesome anthony! really brings me back... i can remember listening to
certain weeks with my buddies. hopefully i'll see you at SX this year.

